# VTT Müllertal!!



## bikextrem1964 (22. Februar 2012)

Am 18 März ist es wieder so weit....Eine der erste und auch eine sehr schöne CTF findet in Beaufort (Lux) statt. 
Würde gern mal ne nette Gruppe zusammentrommeln um einen schönen Tag aufs Rad zu haben. 
Wer startet dort- zwischen 08.00 und 09.00- große strecke-und/oder möchte noch mitfahren von Losheim aus??
CU Marc


----------



## Theo1 (23. Februar 2012)

Da simmer dabei , unn weiter Infos dazu gibts Hier :

http://rando.coolbikers.lu/

Grüsse Theo
der Morgen ins Warme fliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (23. Februar 2012)

....ich auch...hoffentlich: eventuell hab ich nen Termin an dem Tag, mal sehn.

Gruß
Roland
der morgen auch ins Warme fliegt


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2012)

Entscheide ich kurzfristig, kommt drauf an ob ich schaffe, zu kalt,zu nass, kein Bock,Alkoholisiert oder irgend ein anderen guten Grund finde um dort hin zu fahren...


----------



## _Shi_ (27. Februar 2012)

Bin zwar nicht aus Losheim, fahre auch nicht die große Runde, bin aber trotzdem dabei ...das erste Mal...soll ja echt schön sein...

Grüße von Shi, die nicht ins Warme fliegt


----------



## bikextrem1964 (29. Februar 2012)

@Shi, vielleicht sieht mann sich beim spagetti essen nachher....Bin  RADON fan..


----------



## Timmy (29. Februar 2012)

bin auch dort


----------



## _Shi_ (29. Februar 2012)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @Shi, vielleicht sieht mann sich beim spagetti essen nachher....Bin  RADON fan..



ich sag' dann mal "Hallo"...bist ja nicht so schwer zu erkennen


----------



## Marc19 (7. März 2012)

HI zusammen

Wenn meien Freck bis dahin wieder weg ist bin ich auch am Start.
Grosse Runde natürlich, für die kleine ist die Anreise doch etwas weit......


----------



## Theo1 (12. März 2012)

Wir sind beide nicht dabei.
Hann beide die Freck.

Theo


----------



## Tobilas (12. März 2012)

naja, Theo! Sind ja noch ein paar Tage......erhol dich mal gut und laß dich pflegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. März 2012)

@ Theo und Greta, 
jaja so isses wenn mann im winter sein hintern  ins wärme bringt....,und dann in der kälte wieder zurück kommt!!!

Gute besserung, und vielleicht siehts am sa/so schon wieder besser aus, meter habt ihr ja genug in die beine.

greetzzz Marc


----------



## Klausoleum (13. März 2012)

ab wann startet ihr? Vll kleine Grüppchenbildung?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (13. März 2012)

bin ach do bis 



Sunndach...

LG
TomTom


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. März 2012)

@alle, dachte mir nur der frühe vogel fängt den wurm..also sammeln so ab 08.00 uhr,direkt vor den eingang rechts, und start so 08.30. Wird ja hammer wetter, schöne stecke nette leute was will man mehrrrr!!!

cu Sonntag Marc


----------



## Dämon__ (16. März 2012)

Also ich bin raus, Sonntag ist schon wieder Siff gemeldet und da ich die Freck noch immer nicht ganz los bin...
Samstag soll es ja noch trocken sein, werde wohl den PW besuchen


----------



## Marc19 (16. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich schliesse mich Dämon an, bin auch raus.
Meine Freck ist auch noch nicht ganz weg und für die kleine Tour ist mir der Weg zu weit.

Aber allen anderen viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (17. März 2012)

wenn dass so wird wie hier gezeigt, bin ich definitiv nicht am Start...

Y-Achse: l/m²







Quelle:
http://www.meteozentral.lu/de/europa/luxemburg/wetter-ettelbruck/details/N-2432018/#2012-03-18


----------



## 007ike (18. März 2012)

@ all die nicht da waren: Ihr habt etwas verpasst. Das Wetter war ausreichend bis befriedigend und die Strecke sehr gut! Auch die Orga war nicht zu topen. Großen Respekt vor denen die diese Strecke ausgeschildert haben, eine Wahnsinns Arbeit.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (19. März 2012)

War mal wieder eine reise wert, echtes mtb wetter, und das müllertal ist landschaftlich so od. so immer sehr schön. Das bisschen himmelswasser hat die strecke nur noch schöner gemacht, trails, wild, schlamm und spagetti!! und das alles für schlappe 5 euronen....
Danke an die damen und herren der coolbikers es war mal wieder schööön!!


----------



## 3-eleven (10. April 2012)

Hio Kollegen,

hat jemand von euch den GPS-Track von der Strecke? Würde die Tour gerne mal nachfahren, hatte zum Termin allerdings auch keine Zeit 

Gerne via PN, merci,

Olli


----------

